# Pygmy Bearded Dragons - Colour variations



## porkosta (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I know there is quite a large number of colour variations with full size bearded dragons but I am interested to see some of the variations that other Pygmy Bearded dragon owners have.
I will start off with my pair - as you can see, the male is much lighter than my female.


----------



## dragondude (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine is just a normal colour.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice one... I do like the light colored dragon...


----------

